# GVU



## floppyexe (1. Mai 2020)

Ich hau mich weg.
Urheberrecht: Die GVU ist insolvent - Golem.de


----------



## HisN (1. Mai 2020)

GVU-Insolvenz: Die Piratenjaeger sind pleite | heise online

Heise greift das auf ... scheint also kein Hoax zu sein.


----------



## Incredible Alk (1. Mai 2020)

Ja, das ist schon ne Weile bekannt (https://tarnkappe.info/gvu-wird-ihre-operative-taetigkeit-demnaechst-einstellen/ bzw https://tarnkappe.info/gvu-gesellsc...chtsverletzungen-e-v-hat-insolvenz-beantragt/).
Der Nachfolger ACE macht dann halt weiter.

Nebenbei: Ich habs mal verschoben da der Startpost garantiert die Kriterien wie eine User-News auszusehen hat nicht annähernd erfüllt.


----------



## TheBadFrag (1. Mai 2020)

Wie... Es gibt nicht mehr genug böse Raubmordkopierer die Killerspiele spielen?


----------

